# Hi, All



## Tanker571 (Aug 4, 2004)

Well, I thought I would say hello, now that I've made a few posts. I am really impressed with this message board! It is by far the best online resource I've seen. I work as technical director for my High School's drama club, and I have been working with this club since freshman year (3 years). I'm now a senior, and am kicking myself for not finding this site earlier. My club has an ancient setup for the most part. We work in our school's auditorium with a 50 foot stage (hehe). This stage is by far the best size I've ever seen in my county because we can build huge sets for all our musicals. We had a three story set one time for "Crazy for You". We have fairly new boards (for a HS club); we have a 3 year old sound board, and a 10 year old lighting board. There are 24 channels on the light board, and its effects section rocks. The sound board is kinda boring because it is just a normal sound board... no fancy gagedts. We've run into a lot of problems with our lighting board... it often craps out during shows. Also, can anyone tell me why HS auditoriums have to have so many repeating circuits? It seems like we have so many we can only have a few different sets of lights on the electrics for each show. Anyway, you're sure to hear more from me as the year goes on. Thanks!


----------



## DMXtools (Aug 5, 2004)

Tanker571 said:


> Also, can anyone tell me why HS auditoriums have to have so many repeating circuits?



I think you answered your own question... at least partially:

> My club has an ancient setup for the most part.


It was probably considered a pretty good set-up when the school was built. Other factors might include a limited budget and an architect who didn't consider that the auditorium might be used for something besides pep rallies.

Anyhow, welcome aboard!

John


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 11, 2004)

*don't kick yourself too hard*


Tanker571 said:


> I work as technical director for my High School's drama club, and I have been working with this club since freshman year (3 years). I'm now a senior, and am kicking myself for not finding this site earlier.


lol... don't kick yourself too hard.. this site has only been around for about a year and a half. I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the controlbooth.com community! Hope to see you around the forums often!


----------

